# Stream fishing in the uintas for kids



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

When I was younger I remember catching dozens and dozens of fish on little streams. I'm looking to take my family somewhere up there for a couple days and let the kids catch some fish on a little river. I have no clue where I went when I was little. I was wondering if some of you would point me in the direction of some little streams that are good for fishing with kids. A little enough stream that I don't have to worry too much about them falling in, but then still have some fish. The kids are between 4 and 12, of course we will have our eyes on the little ones pretty close. The size of fish does not matter at all. PM me if you prefer. Thank you!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Most years you would have dozens to choose from but flows are still really high this year coming out of the Uintas because of the epic snowpack. Keeping your kids safe with flows hovering around 200% average can be tough. You'll likely need to gauge from sight at each location to see if you are comfortable.

The upper Provo along the MoonLake Hwy can be great. The higher you go the smaller the fish become. You can catch little guys all the way to the headwaters. There are a handful of easy access points.

Some of the forks of the Bear (north slope) would be fine and easily accessible on average years in July. Hayden Fk can be good fishing but the fish can spook easier given the calmer water and open approaches. Both the Stillwater and East Fork provide good fishing with a little exploring. Probably the easiest is to hit up by the Stillwater campground and find a deeper pool. Each of the forks will be easier to navigate then the mainstem (especially as you move further down river towards the East Fork.) I see people pulling trout out of Stillwater right by the campground every time I visit.

A ton more water on both the north and south slope. Maybe someone can help you find a smaller stream that isn't too overgrown and thick.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Streams are nuts right now. Fewer pockets that a young kid could effectively fish. 
Lots of lakes that would be great places to take them.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I am hoping in a couple weeks the water is a little calmer and lower


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It should calm down a bunch in the next couple weeks. There is still a lot of snow to come down, particularly on North Slope, but I suspect it will be reducing quickly. 

Upper Provo is a great option. Christmas Meadows is really fun. West Fork of the Black’s Fork is great place to spend some time.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Most of the streams should be fine by that timeframe, schoolhouse (I misred "for a couple days" as in a couple days). Many of the Uinta "rivers" are pretty tame by middle of the summer. 2nd the West Fork of Black's Fork, especially if you are looking to camp for a few days. Gorgeous area. Plenty of safe, slower water with healthy trout. 

Enjoy!


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks so much, very cool of you guys!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Once the rivers calm down, I think virtually all of them would fit the bill for what you want. Maybe try 2 or 3? Enjoy!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

schoolhouse -- are you open to other areas not on the Uintahs? I could put you in a beautiful alpine meadow campground (low use) with a nice stream full of native colorado river cutthroat just waiting for a dry fly to be tossed to them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> schoolhouse -- are you open to other areas not on the Uintahs? I could put you in a beautiful alpine meadow campground (low use) with a nice stream full of native colorado river cutthroat just waiting for a dry fly to be tossed to them.


The answer to that is yes, I'm open to coming down there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> schoolhouse -- are you open to other areas not on the Uintahs? I could put you in a beautiful alpine meadow campground (low use) with a nice stream full of native colorado river cutthroat just waiting for a dry fly to be tossed to them.





Vanilla said:


> The answer to that is yes, I'm open to coming down there.


No kidding, sign me up for that!


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

PBH, I would certainly be interested in that. Approximately where about in the state is this area you you're talking about if you don't mind saying? I'm in the Ogden area and was hoping to keep the drive under 200 miles. But regardless of that I am interested.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ogden...
well, it's further than 200 miles. Boulder Mountain. You'd be looking at more like 300 miles.

If you are still interested let me know and i'll PM you the location. We can't let Vanilla or Catherder know where!


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, thanks I better stay closer but that was a heck of an offer!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> If you are still interested let me know and i'll PM you the location. We can't let Vanilla or Catherder know where!


That isn't very nice, but I completely understand. I deserve that.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> > Ogden...
> > well, it's further than 200 miles. Boulder Mountain. You'd be looking at more like 300 miles.


Add 50 more cause I'm in Logan but I love a good road trip!!Spill the beans man!:smile:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

PBH said:


> Ogden...
> well, it's further than 200 miles. Boulder Mountain. You'd be looking at more like 300 miles.
> 
> If you are still interested let me know and i'll PM you the location. We can't let Vanilla or Catherder know where!


I'm close and would love the help! PM the location and I will report on my trip!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Duchesne Tunnel, head upstream. Double hookups are common. Throw anything tiny and black or really anything.


----------

